

A Skeleton, a Catholic Relic, and a Mystery About American Origins - samclemens
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2015/07/a-skeleton-a-catholic-relic-and-a-mystery-about-americas-origins/399743/?single_page=true

======
jcr
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9970033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9970033)

